# Transit herald templar



## Jimhunterj4 (May 10, 2014)

We've got the ford transit herald templar 1995 it's our first motorhome and we love it, have any of you guys got the herald range ? It would be great to see your pictures and hear some of your verdicts and stories of your camper here...... Here's 1 or 2 pictures of ours ?


----------



## phillybarbour (May 11, 2014)

Looks a very straight and tidy van, driven many a mile in that era Transit (not motorhome).


----------



## antiquesam (May 11, 2014)

Hi We've got one of those beasts, same year, same model by the look of it. I love it because we go down some very dodgy single track roads and Where as I would be needing to change my underwear regularly if I had a pretty new vehicle, but it isn't the end of the world in this.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 11, 2014)

I have one 1994 Aragon had 19000mls on clock when we got it 66000 on now still has good as new,


----------



## exwindsurfer (May 11, 2014)

Nice looking van .


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2014)

The Herald Templar is a nice looking van, we had a CI Meridian with the same Transit base vehicle and loved it


----------



## antiquesam (May 11, 2014)

The only problem is that Transits aren't known for being rust free.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 11, 2014)

antiquesam said:


> The only problem is that Transits aren't known for being rust free.



Very true that's why we've just spent a small fortune on new wings, sills, inner sills, arches, wings, cab respray, gearbox conversion from auto to manual, full interior recovered, new carpets (including binding for front), led lights and much more, pennies are running low lol but well worth it, only got it in sept last year and in between the refurb we've done nearly 3000 miles.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 11, 2014)

Here's some more


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2014)

That is what it is all about :camper:


----------



## Luckheart (May 11, 2014)

Looks in great condition, did the waving lady come with it?


----------



## craig9760 (May 13, 2014)

*this is our transit*

had this 7 years now

still ok :lol-053:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 14, 2014)

Luckheart said:


> Looks in great condition, did the waving lady come with it?


Nooooo lol she stole my heart years ago ha ha


----------



## sasquatch (May 14, 2014)

There is an owners club Welcome from the Chairman - Compass and Herald Motorhome Club


----------



## snowbirds (May 15, 2014)

*What about underneath*

Hi Jinhunter,

Looks great but what is the chassis like.

Snowbirds.:wave:




Jimhunterj4 said:


> Very true that's why we've just spent a small fortune on new wings, sills, inner sills, arches, wings, cab respray, gearbox conversion from auto to manual, full interior recovered, new carpets (including binding for front), led lights and much more, pennies are running low lol but well worth it, only got it in sept last year and in between the refurb we've done nearly 3000 miles.


----------



## MikeH (May 15, 2014)

This is the kind of mh I`d get if I wasn`t so attached to my little van. Excellent work and I love the GB sticker!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 16, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> Hi Jinhunter,
> 
> Looks great but what is the chassis like.
> 
> Snowbirds.:wave:


Chassis not bad for its age two outriggers was the only thing that needed attention, but I will need to clean and paint before the ringworm takes hold


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 16, 2014)

MikeH said:


> This is the kind of mh I`d get if I wasn`t so attached to my little van. Excellent work and I love the GB sticker!


Yea. Took a bit of time looking for the right one lol seems quite appropriate lol


----------

